# Norwegian: kunne se



## jm88

> 350.000 personer kunne fredag se hvor mye de får igjen påskatten.


Hva er forskjellig om man skriver "350.000 personer kan fredag se hvor mye de får igjen påskatten."?

På forhånd takk.


----------



## bicontinental

jm88 said:


> Hva er forskjellig om man skriver "350.000 personer kan fredag se hvor mye de får igjen påskatten."?
> 
> På forhånd takk.




  The sentence is put into two different tenses, jm88.


  The verb _å kunne_ is irregular: _du_ _kan_ (you can) is the present tense of the verb, whereas _du_ _kunne_ (you could) is the past tense (preteritum).

  In the example, “350.000 personer _kunne_ fredag se hvor mye de får igjen på skatten”...the past tense of the verb is used because the statement refers to an action that took place in the past (last Friday more specifically). 
  The use of _kan_, i.e. the present tense, indicates that the action is now *or* in the near future: “350.000 personer _kan_ fredag se hvor mye de får igjen på skatten”...This hasn´t happened yet; it will happen on Friday.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Det er interessant at du viser et sitat me infinitivformen etter "kunne". Enten er sitatet noen år gammelt, eller er det en veldig utypisk avisskribent som står bak dette. Leser man i aviser og på internett, så forekommer det i praksis bare "kunne sett". Nå er forskjellen mellom "kunne se" og "kunne ha sett" borte.


----------



## jm88

Ben Jamin said:


> Det er interessant at du viser et sitat me infinitivformen etter "kunne". Enten er sitatet noen år gammelt, eller er det en veldig utypisk avisskribent som står bak dette. Leser man i aviser og på internett, så forekommer det i praksis bare "kunne sett". Nå er forskjellen mellom "kunne se" og "kunne ha sett" borte.



Takk til deg, Ben Jamin. Jeg lurer også på om det er riktig at alle [hjelpeverb i preteritum + hovedverb i perfektum partisipp] kan erstatte tilsvarende [hjelpeverb i preteritum + infinitiv] nå? Men de har ganske forskjellige betydningene ifølge http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondisjonalis.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Faktisk har norsk 3 typer kondisjonalis: 1. kondisjonalis eller 'fortidsfuturum': *kunne se* (som er korrekt brukt i eksempelet ovenfor); 2. kondisjonalis eller 'reelle, men ikke gjennomførte, handlinger': *kunne ha sett*; og hypotetisk kondisjonalis: *kunne sett*.

Eksempel:

1.K: "Jeg kunne se skattelistene i avisa forrige fredag"
2.K: "Jeg kunne ha sett skattelistene i avisa forrige fredag, men jeg leste ikke avisa den dagen"
H.K: "Jeg kunne sett skattelistene hvis jeg hadde hatt en avis"

Svært ofte blir de to siste blandet sammen, men de har egentlig forskjellig bruk. 2K angir at det hadde vært mulig, siden det var tilgjengelig, men det ble ikke gjennomført. HK brukes om hvis forholdene hadde ligget til rette (dvs. hypotetisk), kunne en ha gjort det.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NorwegianNYC said:


> Faktisk har norsk 3 typer kondisjonalis: 1. kondisjonalis eller 'fortidsfuturum': *kunne se* (som er korrekt brukt i eksempelet ovenfor); 2. kondisjonalis eller 'reelle, men ikke gjennomførte, handlinger': *kunne ha sett*; og hypotetisk kondisjonalis: *kunne sett*.
> 
> Eksempel:
> 
> 1.K: "Jeg kunne se skattelistene i avisa forrige fredag"
> 2.K: "Jeg kunne ha sett skattelistene i avisa forrige fredag, men jeg leste ikke avisa den dagen"
> H.K: "Jeg kunne sett skattelistene hvis jeg hadde hatt en avis"
> 
> Svært ofte blir de to siste blandet sammen, men de har egentlig forskjellig bruk. 2K angir at det hadde vært mulig, siden det var tilgjengelig, men det ble ikke gjennomført. HK brukes om hvis forholdene hadde ligget til rette (dvs. hypotetisk), kunne en ha gjort det.



Det var lenge siden jeg så  eller hørte i media  2.K eller H.K. Alle tre former har kollapset i en, uansett kontekst.


----------



## jm88

Ben Jamin said:


> Det var lenge siden jeg så  eller hørte i media  2.K eller H.K. Alle tre former har kollapset i en, uansett kontekst.



Mener du "Det var lenge siden jeg så eller hørte i media 2.K eller 1.K." fordi du har sagt "..., så forekommer det i praksis bare "kunne sett""?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Nei - ikke alle tre. 2.K og H.K har mer eller mindre blitt samme form, men ikke 1.K. Den blir fremdeles brukt på en annen måte og har et annet formål. I eksempelet øverst: "350.000 personer kunne fredag se hvor mye de får igjen på skatten." vet vi at 350.000 hadde muligheten til å se skattelistene. 1.K sier at dette var mulig.

2.K derimot sier at 350.000 *ikke* så skattelistene selv om de kunne ("350.000 personer kunne fredag ha sett hvor mye de får igjen på skatten.")

1.K og 2.K/H.K kan ikke brukes om hverandre


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> Nei - ikke alle tre. 2.K og H.K har mer eller mindre blitt samme form, men ikke 1.K. Den blir fremdeles brukt på en annen måte og har et annet formål. I eksempelet øverst: "350.000 personer kunne fredag se hvor mye de får igjen på skatten." vet vi at 350.000 hadde muligheten til å se skattelistene. 1.K sier at dette var mulig.
> 
> 2.K derimot sier at 350.000 *ikke* så skattelistene selv om de kunne ("350.000 personer kunne fredag ha sett hvor mye de får igjen på skatten.")
> 
> 1.K og 2.K/H.K kan ikke brukes om hverandre



Da kan jeg forstå godt, tusen takk!


----------



## bicontinental

NorwegianNYC said:


> Faktisk har norsk 3 typer kondisjonalis: 1. kondisjonalis eller 'fortidsfuturum': *kunne se* (som er korrekt brukt i eksempelet ovenfor); 2. kondisjonalis eller 'reelle, men ikke gjennomførte, handlinger': *kunne ha sett*; og hypotetisk kondisjonalis: *kunne sett*.
> 
> Eksempel:
> 
> 1.K: "Jeg kunne se skattelistene i avisa forrige fredag"
> 2.K: "Jeg kunne ha sett skattelistene i avisa forrige fredag, men jeg leste ikke avisa den dagen"
> H.K: "Jeg kunne sett skattelistene hvis jeg hadde hatt en avis"
> 
> Svært ofte blir de to siste blandet sammen, men de har egentlig forskjellig bruk. 2K angir at det hadde vært mulig, siden det var tilgjengelig, men det ble ikke gjennomført. HK brukes om hvis forholdene hadde ligget til rette (dvs. hypotetisk), kunne en ha gjort det.



Hej NYC,


Mange tak for den overskuelige liste over ”kondisjonalis” former på norsk! 


Der er dog lige et par ting, jeg meget gerne vil høre din mening om: Jeg går ud fra at konditionalis diskussionen er som svar på Ben Jamins post # 3, og ikke fordi du mener, at der er noget konditionelt i avisoverskriften som jm88 har citeret i sin post? (OP) ”_350.000 personer kunne fredag se hvor mye de får igjen på skatten”_.... Jeg opfatter den type sætninger som ”faktuelle” og helt ubetingede af andre vilkår eller hændelser og har derfor svært ved at se noget konditionelt i den formulering. Er det mon det du mener jvf. din post #8: ”den blir fremdeles brukt på en annen måte og har et annet formål”?

Så hvis vi går tilbage til jm88s oprindelige spørgsmål i post #1, (som vel egentlig ikke rigtigt er blevet diskuteret endnu), hvad sker der hvis vi erstatter ”kunne” med ”kan”:

A.Fredag (altså næste fredag) *kan vi se* hvor meget vi får tilbage i skat (i år) _versus_

B.(Sidste) fredag *kunne vi se* hvor meget vi får tilbage i skat (i år)

Sætning A meddeler det faktum, at vi kan eller er i stand til at se det på fredag (nutid-nær fremtid). Sætning B er det samme blot i datid...eller er der noget jeg har misforstået?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Korrekt. Setning A er fremtid, mens setning B er fortid.

Siden fremtidsformer dannes av modale hjelpeverb (skal, vil, kan, må etc) snakker vi egentlig ikke om futurum i norsk, dansk, eller noen germanske språk, men en slags modifisert infinitiv (derav 'modal'). Verbet *kan* angir noens mulighet til å foreta en handling:

"Jeg *kan lese* skattelistene på fredag". Denne handlingen er ubetinget og fremtidsrettet ('futurum simplex')
"Jeg *kan ha lest* skattelistene på fredag". Denne handlingen er fremtidsrettet, men er betinget av en annen (ikke oppgitt) handling ('futurum exactum')

"Jeg *kunne lese* skattelistene på fredag". Denne handlingen er fortidsrettet og ble foretatt.
"Jeg *kunne ha lest* skattelistene på fredag". Denne handlingen er fortidsrettet, men ble ikke gjennomførst.
"Jeg *kunne lest* skattelistene på fredag.". Denne handlingen er fortidsrettet, men kunne ikke gjennomføres


----------



## bicontinental

Fint, tusind tak igen!

Bic


----------

